# dacryocystorhinostomy w/ crawford stent



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello all,
doctor makes dacryocystorhinostomy incision,elevated to bridge of nose and posterior lacrimal crest. Bony ostium was created w/ rongeurs. Nasal mucosal window was created w/ electrocautery. Lacrimal sac then opened and marsupialized then the crawford stents were placed via the superior and inferior canaliculi.


would this be 68720 w/ 68815 or more like 68750? Any thoughts for those who do alot of EYES 


THANKS!


----------

